# All Scripture, all the time



## arapahoepark (Nov 4, 2018)

Are there good books that defend and promulgate the necessity of applying all Scripture to all of life? I am particularly thinking of the notion that one just picks and chooses Scripture to obey or follow. It is a wide and vast issue and I am thinking more on the apologetic side.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 4, 2018)

Define "all of life."


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 4, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Define "all of life."


Ok fine.  I am not talking about theonomy if that is what you are getting at.
I think I qualified and clarified enough; but, I am talking about the modern generation picking and choosing what is sin, what is relevant, what is moral etc. What is a way to combat that sort of mindset?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 4, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> Ok fine. I am not talking about theonomy if that is what you are getting at.



Fair enough. Just wanted to make sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 4, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> What is a way to combat that sort of mindset?



Since we do not take the bible in pieces, but as a whole, the simple answer is to read your bible. The scriptures are clear enough to show us what is sinful and what is not. 

If you are looking for something in particular, then being particular is the best way to get a particular answer.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 4, 2018)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Since we do not take the bible in pieces, but as a whole, the simple answer is to read your bible. The scriptures are clear enough to show us what is sinful and what is not.
> 
> If you are looking for something in particular, then being particular is the best way to get a particular answer.


More specifically, yet still broad, the idea that it applies, even principally, and it is not cultural and therefore outdated.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 4, 2018)

Lol. My first thought was Rushdooney.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 4, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> More specifically, yet still broad, the idea that it applies, even principally, and it is not cultural and therefore outdated.




"All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works." 2 Tim. 3: 16-17


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 5, 2018)

You might find this book helpful "The Absurdity of Unbelief: A Worldview Apologetic of the Christian Faith" (Johnson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 5, 2018)

Andrew P.C. said:


> "All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works." 2 Tim. 3: 16-17


Indeed. However, I am looking for a forceful apologetic that one must submit to Scripture's authority in all areas while not being legalistic, if that makes sense.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 5, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> Indeed. However, I am looking for a forceful apologetic that one must submit to Scripture's authority in all areas while not being legalistic, if that makes sense.



The question is vague. If you are asking for those who are Christians, I think of Christ’s words: “If ye love me, keep my commandments“. 

Scripture is full of passages of the necessity to keep Gods commands. We see such passages as in Hebrews where holiness is part of the Christian life, so much so, “without which no man shall see the Lord”.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 7, 2018)

I have reflected about my question. Any good resources against today's so called 'Progressive Christianity'?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 7, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> I have reflected about my question. Any good resources against today's so called 'Progressive Christianity'?



Perhaps a classic: J. Gresham Machen's_ Christianity and Liberalism_?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

